
How to Avoid Becoming a Failure Statistic - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/28/business/smallbusiness/28toolkit.html?8dpc
======
gojomo
Shouldn't this be addressed to the _owners_ rather than the _readers_ of the
NYTimes?

[http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chd...](http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1225333890328&chddm=655750&q=NYSE:NYT&ntsp=0)

